# here ye here ye!!!!!



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Who would like to join in on a group bombing. I think it sounds like a hell of a good time. There will be ZK, some LOB, some squid and hopefully alot of non animal type bombers lol..... and one annihilated mailbox, front porch, lawn....whatever. Looking to launch mid to late may so theres time to plan and gather and all that. Ill pm participants with exact date and details. I think we can get to 30, anybody else think 30 is a good starting point? Its a very good target, sorry I guess I'm just not as good of a salesman/ orator as sarge is with his nuke strikes. 

1.kapathy
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure if ZK need to add themselves separately but WTH:

1.kapathy
2. SoCalOCMatt
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ZK LEADS THE WAY!!!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ZK LEADS THE WAY!!!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Squids Rule

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

independents FTW!

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Let ZK show you the way...



1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. IBEW
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Get yer knives out, ZK is on the attack!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

uh ohh someone is about to get F'd up big time.......(got to take cover under my bed to pray no damage to myself....yet subscribe cause it's like a train wreck i can't turn away i am so intrigued to see who gets annihilated.


joshey


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. jerobinson17
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

not a bad start.....now if only the lob and squid would come out of hiding...... oh oh oh i know new rule if youve been bombed by kozz in the past month you have to sign up.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

i haven't been bombed by kozz in the last month but i am still considering scratching my name up on that list....fook it put me in coach my first group bombing of someone...hell my first real bombing i am signing up for....


joshey


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Must I?! But I hardly have anything to contribute. And we're moving soon, so my tobacco budget has been cut off for a while.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

The Legion of BOOM!!! is here to show you all how to destroy someone the right way....completely and without mercy....

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well let's add some CRAZINESS to this hit... I'm in

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
9. The Crazy Canuck (WyldKnyght)
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
9. The Crazy Canuck (WyldKnyght)
10. The Brain
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

oh yea, Pete and Ian are in, so I take that as a challenge to all of the OG LOB, hell the rest of the LOB too

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
9. The Crazy Canuck (WyldKnyght)
10. The Brain
11. Sweater88
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

1. kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5. Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
9. The Crazy Canuck (WyldKnyght)
10. The Brain
11. Sweater88
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright

That's right, phuking it up already  I got your back buddy.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You last few guys left me out! I take offense to that!

*Get yer knives out, ZK is on the attack!*

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice start boys....... i think well hit 30


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This is like the who's who of bombing on this list. It's not gonna turn out well for the target....I mean lucky recipient. LOL!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Have to get some crazy pipers in here...... Where you at Brothers?!?!?!?!?

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shit...we'll make 30 no problem..I say we raise the bar and go for 40!!!!

c'mon, Bomb Squids....no need to be shy...I know going on a bombing raid with the LOB(and even the ZK)can be intimidating, but who knows...maybe you'll pick up a few pointers:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

c'mon, Bombers...let's get to 30 by the end of today!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Please let it be Kozz. Please let it be Kozz.....:boxing:

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Slow to post, my bad...

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lolz sorry Sarge. It's not me.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in! Lemme know where and when.

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30. Wallbright


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Lolz sorry Sarge. It's not me.


Shenanigans!

Will have to sit this one out I'm afraid. Would love to add a touch of good animals instead of these yucky squids, lobsters and whatnot. Unfortunatley my stash and economy at the moment prevents it :S


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

this is starting to look like a mass bomb..... still alot of empty spots though.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

The Thylacine shall not be left out on this one.

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Since I hope to be a future bomb squid member... im in!


1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Crazy Canoodler (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on guys!!! Only 5 more spots to fill.....

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Come on guys!!! Only 5 more spots to fill.....till kevin raises the number. (i want this person buried in cardboard)
> 
> 1.kapathy
> 2. socalocmatt
> ...


on a serious note awesome seeing this filling up!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> on a serious note awesome seeing this filling up!


It's very awesome. This is gonna be great!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

This is awesome! I hope you understand me skipping this one, but I'll do everything I can to be in on the next one.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok. Put the FOG down. I'm in!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24.oldmso54 (the FOG)
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

OG Zk making a return!!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

so close...so close......


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> so close...so close......


that's what she said........


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> that's what she said........


lol no she didn't


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26.
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.

tell you what we make 45 and ill randomly bomb 2 from the list...... ill throw a dart blindfolded and count the double or triple if its low enough.....double bullseye is snake eyes i win and ill do whatever i want


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

*You know I'm down*

As My first and only trading partner you know I am down. Are we launching hesitant pirates and ron mexicos or opus x and Padron annis?


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry i guess i wasn't clear count me in was too exited about being a part of my first group bombing of some poor soul

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.

joshey


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: You know I'm down*



Johnnie said:


> As My first and only trading partner you know I am down. Are we launching hesitant pirates and ron mexicos or opus x and Padron annis?


How about both?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28.
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


and upon further thought darts wont work to many number would have multiple ways to win soooooooooo hey herfabomber, did that mailbox bomb damage the wheel of destruction or can i borrow it for a night?


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow an even 30.....

Let's run this biatch up!!! Come on fellas!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 1.kapathy
> 2. socalocmatt
> 3. kozzman555
> 4. mcgreggor57
> ...


well, it managed to survive somehow, so after I clean the debris off of it, the Wheel of Destruction is at your disposal.....it's for a good cause, after all.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well wheel of destruction will be a moot point unless we hit 45. and we all want to spin that ball....errr whatever they call launching the roullette marble.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

:bump: Come on folks... 15 spots left!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I've been gone for a while but I'm all in on this. It would be an honor to destroy someone with you guys!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can someone please post me on the list. I can't copy and paste from my phone. Thanks


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Can someone please post me on the list. I can't copy and paste from my phone. Thanks


*Brain:* We got you...

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn, someone better invest in an EXTRA LARGE cooler... MUAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Damn, someone better invest in an EXTRA LARGE cooler... MUAHAHAHAHAHHA


I think someone is going to have to buy more then one......this is going to be epic.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in....

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

awesome guys lets keep this rolling. I will be sending out info via pm starting next week. if you dont get a pm by 5-4 please pm me. I will include target, date and wishlist (for ideas.).... also we gotta reach 45 for the wheel o destruction to be brought out.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

seriously.......44 AND NO WHEEL!!!!


Come'on guys!! Join up!! We need the wheel of destruction....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I "retired" from bombing two weeks ago. In that time, I mailed two bombs. Doh!

Screw it. May as well get in on this one. But this is the _last _one! For _really _this time!

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34. Lil' Ninja Buddy
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> well wheel of destruction will be a moot point unless we hit 45. and we all want to spin that ball....errr whatever they call launching the roullette marble.


well, there's only 37 spots on the wheel anyway, Kev, sooooooooo..what say when 37 people sign up for this epic piece of devastation, I spin the Wheel and then you can have your fun.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

ONLY 10 LEFT!!!! COME ON PEOPLE!!!!!

:boink:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, there's only 37 spots on the wheel anyway, Kev, sooooooooo..what say when 37 people sign up for this epic piece of devastation, I spin the Wheel and then you can have your fun.


damn well that puts a damper on my fun..... ok 37= 1 more bomb if we hit 45 ill do another random bomb by....... asking the wife to pick a number without telling her why.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Just a thought here Kevin, but what if we hit 45 and the winner is picked by whoever receives these bombs. They pick, unknowingly, by whose bomb pic they post first in the thread.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> Just a thought here Kevin, but what if we hit 45 and the winner is picked by whoever receives these bombs. They pick, unknowingly, by whose bomb pic they post first in the thread.


#winning. i like it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, it won't exactly be unwitting, if 45 flat rates show up, I think they'll know what happened!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Good point


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> Good point


yeah but i highly doubt they are going to go through all the labels and hand pick a target either.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

hm..........you could just have him pick a number between 1 and 45. Of coarse you'll have to change the # assignments to differ from the sign ups. I like the idea of the bombee choosing the next target.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well its going to be a bomb thats posted but not the first and not the last. I picked a number so whatever is posted in that spot will be bombed.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

oh...........who could it be????? Dam I hate waiting for these types of things!!!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

I heard a rumor that there was a rule about being bombed by Kozz you had to join.....so here I am...of course I used the term "bombed" very loosely...he fights dirty :whip:
1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34. Lil' Ninja Buddy
35. Abe DeadNewb
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

abe said:


> I heard a rumor that there was a rule about being bombed by Kozz you had to join.....so here I am...of course I used the term "bombed" very loosely...he fights dirty :whip:
> 
> 35. Abe DeadNewb


Love your last name :thumb:


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Love your last name :thumb:


Kozz issued me that and it's kind of stuck lol


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL, yeah, but hey, at least it's not as bad as Will's (REDROMMY)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kozzman555 said:


> LOL, yeah, but hey, at least it's not as bad as Will's (REDROMMY)


Very true, still laugh everytime he gets a package from you


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like I need to pay more attention, almost missed out on all the fun.

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34. Lil' Ninja Buddy
35. Abe DeadNewb
36. Danfish98
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

wow this is filling out nicely. might need to look into drop shipping a cooler.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> wow this is filling out nicely. might need to look into drop shipping a cooler.


I'm all over it :thumb:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Looks like I need to pay more attention, almost missed out on all the fun.
> 
> 1.kapathy
> 2. socalocmatt
> ...


yeah, Fishboy....that would've been somewhat embarrassing..I mean, with you being "omnipotent" and all:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Haven't had anyone else sign up for a while. Let's get to 45 guys!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

still room and time to sign up.... info has been sent if i missed you please pm me... johnny i cant pm you for some reason. the wishlist included is simply there for suggestion, obviously send whatever you are comfortable sending.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kudos for putting this together, Kevin! Great target, and it'll be a fun final run to participate in.

I _really _have to officially retire after this hit, but it seems remarkably fitting that my last bomb be part of a group effort hitting a great BOTL alongside Squids, Lobsters, Llamas, plus all the unafilliated/solo hitters, and even noobs.

This group hit really represents what Puff is about, and what makes this place great, and I for one am glad to be a part of it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ooo how did I miss this, in for the fun!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

> It'll be a fun last hurrah for me!


?????? Last hurrah?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Info sent? Bombs imminent? op2:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I can get some sticks to Matt on Sunday at the local Herf if that's okay -- I'm just so newb I can't PM -- LOL


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jphank said:


> I can get some sticks to Matt on Sunday at the local Herf if that's okay -- I'm just so newb I can't PM -- LOL


thats up to you two, im def good for anytype of destruction.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

sign me up! Give me direction sir.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34. Lil' Ninja Buddy
35. Abe DeadNewb
36. Danfish98
37. rock31 el pink pony delux!
38. cigar noob
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1.kapathy
2. socalocmatt
3. kozzman555
4. mcgreggor57
5.Michigan_moose
6. android
7. IBEW
8. szyzk
9. jerobinson17
10. ouirknotamuzd(aka The Herfabomber)
11. The Krazy Kanuck (WyldKnyght)
12. The Brain
13. Sweater88
14. Badfinger
15. Max Gas
16. Hannibal
17. BigSarge
18. David_ESM
19.andrprosh
20.HWiebe
21.Trilobyte
22.LostDog13
23.Chris1360
24. "THE FOG" Oldmso54
25. Big Bull
26. Hipoblaze
27.johnny
28. GOLDSTEIN
29.Abhoe
30. Wallbright 
31. bwhite220
32. Foster0724
33. kdmckin
34. Lil' Ninja Buddy
35. Abe DeadNewb
36. Danfish98
37. rock31 el pink pony delux!
38. cigar noob
39. skfr518
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I said a boom, boom, boomady boom boom, boom boom boomady boom...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

come on guys still room and time........anybody need info pm me........ also since we surpassed the number for the wheel of destruction i used a random number generator and that number will correlate with the targets bomb post...... hehehehehe and only i know that number....if we hit 45 ill add a second number


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: You know I'm down*

Launched mine today, still might not make it in time LOL


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

Kick the tires and light the fires boys, Payload is on its way

0312 0090 0000 9020 9869

Incoming!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405503699300010689911


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no freakin clue how I missed this one :doh: 


This is gonna be good opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

huhuhuhuhahahahahahahahaha!!!

Finally, someone _else _is gonna get it. 'Bout freakin' time!!!

INCOMING!!!

94**12**33**00**62**18


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dc 9101969xxxxx3276260551


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* I can't wait for this...

*Pinky:* 940550369930001075XXXX


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0010 7745 25






and
9405 5036 9930 0010 7745 70


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 XX10 XX92 39.

nothing witty, sly or hinting........ just fair warning...... duck, run, hide.....all efforts will be futile....this one will hurt.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this belongs here:

0311 2550 0003 2619 13xx

BOOM mother f*cker!!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I know who the target is! Better eep::behindsofa:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh #[email protected]# this was today? Better go package something up real quick.


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

dropped off my ordinance earlier today should be there in a couple days....sorry no DC couldn't do it was the store unless i ran it though computer so just got it metered.


joshey


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nice work boys....hopefully some more dc's find their way in.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Oh #[email protected]# this was today? Better go package something up real quick.


 9101128882300332242849


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Threads like these are why I try not to irritate people *too* much ...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

boom sha lacka lacka boom!

9405 5036 9930 0010 9335 40


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Whoomp here it is

94055036993000115xxx


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i love this shit!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the smell of impending Doom on a Monday......SURVIVAL IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!

9405 5036 9930 0010 3622 03

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Pinhead Jr.: ".....another one bites the dust.....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

Just out of curiousity kev what did this fiar individual do to deserve this sort of destruction???? Mabye just pm me so we don't let out who is getting blown the hell up


joshey


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0010 1351 11


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing to see here.

9405503699300011754380


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG I seriously can't wait to see the aftermath. Lol


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

9405503699300010308430

I almost feel sorry for this poor bastard.......almost.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I almost feel sorry for this poor bastard.......almost.


A LOB almost feel sorry. HA! Good one Dan. The only thing you probably sorry about is that you ran out of space in your box


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

great first day showing. between pms and posted i think were near 30 (and some will be later) so thank you to everyone who's involved. I may not have the biggest stash..... but it seems i have friends who do lol....... cant wait for wednesday.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> .. cant wait for wednesday.


Wednesday is gonna be epic. I'm getting a semi-chub just thinking of the destruction


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

No tracking on mine.... Keeps the mystery level up, that and I completly forgot! Oh I cant wait to see what wednesday will bring. I do feel sorry for the poor mail man!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

So many LOB in here




9405 5036 9930 0011 8541 10


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> So many LOB in here


so many all three.....no bomb group was left out on this one.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> .....no bomb group was left out on this one.


and plenty of great independent Botls too....I hate to admit it, but you did a great job putting this together Kevin


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> and plenty of great independent Botls too....I hate to admit it, but you did a great job putting this together Kevin


i did nothing.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i did nothing.


Modesty is a highly overrated virtue, Kev..if you didn't get us all together for this, it never would've happened.....be proud of this, goddammit.

great job by all concerned, be they lobster or llama or squid or independent.....today, we're all simply Brothers of BOOM!!!, so fire up a fine stick soon and be proud of what you've done.


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Modesty is a highly overrated virtue, Kev..if you didn't get us all together for this, it never would've happened.....be proud of this, goddammit.
> 
> great job by all concerned, be they lobster or llama or squid or independent.....today, we're all simply Brothers of BOOM!!!, so fire up a fine stick soon and be proud of what you've done.


Plus 1 on that statement, you did everything by bringing this together. You have every right to be proud of it, and I am proud to have been a part of it...wednesday is going to be awesome


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

9405503699300012184162


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

03120090000237024058


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i did nothing.


You did plenty and I made sure my bomb note was very clear who to blame for this


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i did nothing.


Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

When this thread was first posted I was a little heart broken that I couldn't take part. This was the first mass bomb I haven't gotten into since I started puff. So I decided to following this thread and see where it was going. 
Then I got bombed by creig with a note that had here Ye here Ye at the top. I thought I might be the Target of this. Or maybe It's just something to say thanks for the Stanley cup contest I'll running. Then came another bomb from Kris someone I Havn't had any contact with. So I looked here and saw both had signed up. Then this morning I looked up a few tracking numbers and sure enough they are heading to Alviso. 

All I can say is I am deeply moved by this and I gracefully await my imminent destruction.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

according to my calculations......hello kitty will not survive. boom!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> according to my calculations......hello kitty will not survive. boom!


 that. Hello Kitty's neighborhood wont survive!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well i never was any good at math


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


>


*Brain:* That is awesome...

*Pinky: *And Dennis deserves everything he gets...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> that. Hello Kitty's neighborhood wont survive!


Hello Kitty is about to lose all 9 lives. What kind of feeling does one have knowing and waiting for 30+ bombs to blow your shit up? LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


>


HAHA! RG!!!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

max gas said:


> Hello Kitty is about to lose all 9 lives. What kind of feeling does one have knowing and waiting for 30+ bombs to blow your shit up? LOL


Yea thats a good question... How does it feel?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

abe said:


> Yea thats a good question... How does it feel?


I imagine like being strapped into the electric chair. Right when the switch was gonna be flipped.... power outage. Ohhhh what anticipation. The clock will move slower today than ever before.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dennis you deserve it!!!!!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> I imagine like being strapped into the electric chair. Right when the switch was gonna be flipped.... power outage. Ohhhh what anticipation. The clock will move slower today than ever before.


Shit the clock moved slow the day Kozz bombed me.....and that was just one guy lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


>


brilliant lol

Dennis, any Kings fan is a friend of mine, even if they were responsible for sending me the freakin pink pony pass


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis.......it was nice knowing ya!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i wonder if pics will come today or tomorrow?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Tomorrow. Couldn't get mail before work today and they close before I get home. So I'll get them tomorrow morning


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well that allows a few more to land lol.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Modesty is a highly overrated virtue, Kev..if you didn't get us all together for this, it never would've happened.....be proud of this, goddammit.
> 
> great job by all concerned, be they lobster or llama or squid or independent.....today, we're all simply Brothers of BOOM!!!, so fire up a fine stick soon and be proud of what you've done.


Alright grumpykins...... alright. Yes I am very proud of this turnout. However I'm simply another flat rate in the pile. Maybe I was the one who tripped the guy, that got up and hit another guy who then fell into a third guy and before you know it there was a room full of people fighting, while I giggled from the shadows.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

oh and dennis.... might wanna pick up a cooler........ and a garbage can....... you could have 30 pink pony passes waiting for you..... and only i know who i told to be nice and who not to be nice.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Kevin. You stole my tag line. Replaced the mighty hello kitty with a stupid lol cat. you orchestrated a massive attack against me. Now you threaten with pink pony passes.

You just better pray I don't get back to where I can bomb again. There will be hell to pay.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait a minute Kevin. You told people to be nice???? I guess I wasn't one of the :biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's funny..Dennis actually thinks he's going to survive thisound:ound:ound:

it is true..a day without at least one good laugh is a wasted day

Hello Kitty go BOOM!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Vicini said:


> Kevin. You stole my tag line. Replaced the mighty hello kitty with a stupid lol cat. you orchestrated a massive attack against me. Now you threaten with pink pony passes.
> 
> You just better pray I don't get back to where I can bomb again. There will be hell to pay.


hey hey hey there was no theft..... the tag line simply needed to live on and it is all yours once your back bombing.... just keeping warm for ya.....im not smart enough to orchestrate anything so we'll through that out the window, and i more so hinted about pink pony passes not so much a threat.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LMFAO. You think we stole your shit now. Just wait!!!!

BTW. Where us a pic of backing a bus over someone when you need it!?!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> LMFAO. BTW. Where us a pic of backing a bus over someone when you need it!?!


im pretty sure you left one of those in my visitor messages matt...... i think i need to revoke your driving privilege's..... i dont care who's parking space you think that is, quit parking on people!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

NEVER biatch!!!!

Oh, and start a vherf. I'm on my cell or I'd start one.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> NEVER biatch!!!!
> 
> Oh, and start a vherf. I'm on my cell or I'd start one.


still at work and google circles is blocked otherwise id send you a link.... im sure theres one going on now.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the bombs have landed and holy shit i already have a bruise on my chest from all those pointy poking fingers blaming me.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> the bombs have landed and holy shit i already have a bruise on my chest from all those pointy poking fingers blaming me.


Of course you do, it is all your fault after all lol

Here's another oke:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

finally launched mine today, should show up Saturday. :lolat:

Not gonna point any fingers, we all freely participated. What goes around comes around Kev. What are the chances he is done opening, photographing, bagging, freezing, storing, or whatever else he needs to do with 30 boxes? Judging by the time, he's probably only half way through the days events.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> the bombs have landed and holy shit i already have a bruise on my chest from all those pointy poking fingers blaming me.


I don't point fingers..I just use the sign










just cross out "Stupid" and replace with "Kevin"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I don't point fingers..I just use the sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, that sign sucks...check this one out...










if being Stupid is wrong...I don't wanna be right....:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:"

Herfabomber: "Did you come with a "Return to Sender" label?"

Pinhead Jr.: "jees...what a grump."


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

How did I miss this.....Time to get packing!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine is a bit behind schedule, but is on its way.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

God Damn. I know kittys have 9 lives but I'm gonna need a lot more to survive


----------

